# Kent's new super loads



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone here of Kent's new 12 gauge 3.5in 2(1/8)oz load of their tungsten matrix???

Wow, that's a mighty big load! :strapped:


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

That sounds like a load we need to use for spring goose. I wouldn't mind seeing what that would do at a dark at 30yds. Do they have any loads for the 10ga?


----------

